# Marsdale of Kaye & sons



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Can anyone please direct me to a picture of Marsdale, built 1939 for Kaye & Sons, of London. Many thanks.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

clydesiderman said:


> Can anyone please direct me to a picture of Marsdale, built 1939 for Kaye & Sons, of London. Many thanks.


Heres abit of info if I come across a photo will send

Marsdale
Last Name: Psara (1965)
Previous Names: Volta River (1957)
Built: 1939
Ship Type: Cargo Vessel
Tonnage: 4890t
Owner History:
Kaye & Son London
Status: Scrapped - Spezia 1967


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

The following Book should help you

Kaye, Son & Co Ltd. K.O'Donoghue & P.Heaton. History and details of all ships owned.


----------



## Polarum (Nov 14, 2005)

*Marsdale*

Here is a pic of Marsdale after she was renamed the Volta River (Black Star Line of Ghana). In 1962, I spent a week aboard her which was long enough.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

gdynia said:


> The following Book should help you
> 
> Kaye, Son & Co Ltd. K.O'Donoghue & P.Heaton. History and details of all ships owned.


Neville,

Do you have a copy of the book?

If so, can you have a look to see if there is any info or an illustration of S.S. Marcella which I am still interested in? (Thumb) 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3772


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Neville,
> 
> Do you have a copy of the book?
> 
> ...


Ray
It was in the library onboard,see what I can dig up for you
Rgds Neville


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheers Neville, much appreciated.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

*SS Marcella*

Ray
Is this the one

MARCELLA
Kaye Transport Co.; 1928; Lithgows; 4,592 tons; 385x52x26-6; 477 n.h.p.; 11 knots; triple-expansion engines.The steamship Marcella, Capt. R. Downie, was torpedoed andsunk by a German submarine about 200 miles N.W. of Oporto onMarch 13th, 1943. All her crew of 35 and nine gunners were lost


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Marsdale 4890 tons built 1940 by Lithgows Ltd of Port Glasgow. 420.3 x 56.9 x 24.3. 3 cyl up & downer built by North Eastern Marine at Newcastle. cruiser stern. British flag registered London.Code flags GBKB o/No; 167422 Owned by "K" S.S. Kaye & Son Co; Ltd (Managers)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes Neville, that's her. If you remember from my original thread, Captain Richard Downie was my Dad's Uncle and I've been trying to get as much information as possible on MARCELLA. Original thread here => http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=3772
What I'd really appreciate is a photograph of the vessel. There is a line drawing of her on the original thread but no-one has ever come up with a photo!
Thanks again for trying. (Thumb)


----------

